# Erste Am4 Apu wird bei Geizhals ausgewiesen



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
die erste Am4 Apu wird bei Geizhals gelistet.

Ein gewisser Amd A6 9500, Datenblatt:

Typ: Dual-Core "Bristol Ridge" • Basistakt: 3.50GHz • Turbotakt: 3.80GHz • TDP: 65W • Fertigung: 28nm • Interface: UMI, 5GT/s • L2-Cache: 1MB shared • L3-Cache: N/​A • Stepping: AB-A1 • Einführung: 09/​2016 • IGP: AMD Radeon R5 • IGP-Takt: 1029MHz • IGP-Interface: HDMI 2.0 + DisplayPort 1.2 • IGP-Rechenleistung: 790GFLOPS, 384 Shader-Einheiten • PCIe 3.0 Lanes: 8x • Sockel: AM4, max. 1 CPU • Speichercontroller: Dual Channel PC4-19200U (DDR4-2400) • Speicherbandbreite: 38.4Gb/s • Features: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4a, AES, AVX, AVX2, BMI, BMI1, BMI2, F16C, FMA3, FMA4, TBM, XOP, AMD64, AMD-V, EVP, AMD Turbo Core, AMD PowerNow!, AMD Enduro, AMD StartNow, AMD FreeSync, DirectX 12, AMD Mantle, Vulcan, MJPEG Decode, H.265 decode, VP9 decode


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Erste Am4 Apu wird bei Geizhals ausgewießen*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die erste Am4 Apu wird bei Geizhals gelistet.
> 
> Ein gewisser Amd A6 9500,


Das Teil ist doch aber gar nicht vorhanden beim Verkäufer:


> *Zur Zeit nicht lagernd.
> Diesen Artikel bestellen wir gern für Sie beim Hersteller. Bitte Lieferzeit anfragen.*


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Erste Am4 Apu wird bei Geizhals ausgewießen*

Aber zumindest gelistet, also sollte es nicht all zu lange dauern.


----------



## rabe08 (15. Oktober 2016)

Toll. Dabei handelt es sich um die letzten Excavator-CPUs. 28 nm. Ich glaube, darauf wartet keiner.

Wo ist mein Zen?


----------



## mardsis (16. Oktober 2016)

Es sind auch schon diverse andere CPUs bei Geizhals zu finden, nur halt bei keinem Händler gelistet. Aber wie schon gesagt, dass sind noch die 28nm CPUs, also nichts direkt neues...

amd am4 in AMD Sockel AM4 | Geizhals Deutschland


Recht interessant finde ich den A12-9700P, wenn der wirklich nur 15W TDP hat und die Leistung stimmt...


----------



## DataDino (16. Oktober 2016)

Für mich wäre eher der AMD Athlon X4 950 interessant. Excavator legt ja nochmal eine nette Schippe oben auf die Steamroller drauf. Wenn die Preise vom Athlon und dessen Boards stimmen, dann wäre das ja schonmal ein netter Chip für Ultra-Low-Budget Systeme. Wenn er Kleinholz aus einem FX-6300 macht und gleichzeitig weniger Strom schluckt, müsste PCGH einmal seine 650 € Empfehlung überarbeiten ^^


----------



## OnionRings (20. Oktober 2016)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Toll. Dabei handelt es sich um die letzten Excavator-CPUs. 28 nm. Ich glaube, darauf wartet keiner.


Siehst du da habe wir wieder den klassischen Tellerrand, es gibt durchaus User die  auf DDR4 warten z.B. wegen der IGP


----------



## misternils99 (21. Oktober 2016)

mardsis schrieb:


> Recht interessant finde ich den A12-9700P, wenn der wirklich nur 15W TDP hat und die Leistung stimmt...



Leistungstechnisch wird der A12-9700P ca. auf dem Niveau des A8-7600 sein, also durchaus interessant für den kleinen, passiven Wohnzimmerrechner 

A8-7600: 553GFLOPS
http://geizhals.de/amd-a8-7600-ad7600ybjabox-a1051533.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

A12-9700P: 582GFLOPS
AMD A12-9700P Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## rabe08 (22. Oktober 2016)

OnionRings schrieb:


> Siehst du da habe wir wieder den klassischen Tellerrand, es gibt durchaus User die  auf DDR4 warten z.B. wegen der IGP



Jupp, das geht ab...


----------



## DataDino (23. Oktober 2016)

Der RAM war bei den APU's bzgl. Der Grafikleistung schon immer ein nerviger Flaschenhals. Ein schöner DDR4-3000 und aufwärts dürfte der Grafikleistung schon ordentlich Beine machen 

Ich denke wenn die TDP auch bei den Non-P Modellen orgendlich ist, kommen wir vielleicht endlich in eine Leistungsgegend, wo die Eigenbau-Wohnzimmerkonsole wieder etwas interessanter wird. Oder als guter kompakter Einstiegs-PC für den Nachwuchs, der genug Leistung für die ganzen Simulatoren (Landwirtschaft, LKW usw.) bietet und so klein ist, das man das Ding wieder abbauen kann, wenn es zu viel wird


----------



## JanJake (24. Oktober 2016)

Denken wir mal etwas weiter.

APUs gibt es, jetzt stelle man sich einen halben Zen vor (4K/8T) mit sagen wir mal 2GiB HBM2 und einer GPU mit 1024 Shadern oder so!

Ich denke so etwas wird bald kommen. Dann ist der Kleine PC bald potent genug für wirklich alles.


----------

